# Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Treiber



## Kerkilabro (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,

Die Soundkarte Asus Xonar Phoebus hat seit dem 26.1.2015 einen neuen Treiber veröffentlicht bekommen.
Es gibt eine neue UI Oberfläche bzw ein neues Programm, nennt sich Sonic Studio Pro. Mit diesem Programm lässt sich viel neues einstellen. 
Endlich einen Equalizer ohne DolbyHomeTheater. Eine neue Surround- Option für Kopfhörer sowie den dazugehörigen Test den man durchführen kann.
Es sind auch sehr viele Profile hinterlegt die man nutzen kann. Hab ihn gerade installiert und bin mal am hören 

Hier der Link direkt zum Treiber: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Suchergebnis

Den alten Treiber zuerst komplett deinstallieren/Rechner neustart/neuen Treiber installieren/Rechner neustart. 

Das alte UI so wie es mal war wird durch das Sonic Studio Pro ersetzt, also nicht wundern wo es aufeinmal hin ist.

Hier ein Bild des neuen UI´s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bu11et (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Und wie siehts mit dem bekannten Problemm bezüglich des Störgeräusches im TS etc. durch Mikro?


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



Bu11et schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit dem bekannten Problemm bezüglich des Störgeräusches im TS etc. durch Mikro?



Hatte ich bisher noch nie, mit keinem Treiber! Deshalb kann ich da auch nicht viel zu sagen. Wäre nett wenn sich andere Besitzer der SoKa zu den neuen Treiber- Update äußern würden. 
Ich finde sämtliche Änderungen bisher positiv


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Man muss den alten Treiber nicht deinstallieren 

Und ersetzt wird auch nichts. Mein ROG treiber ist nachwievor da. Und das gut so, denn bei dem Sonic fehlen Tonnenweise funktionen.

Sonic Studio ist wie dolbi home theater v4, einfach ein "zusatz" der dazu kam.

(Sollte beim deinstallieren + frischer installation der ROG treiber fehlen, würde ich nen alten Treiber installieren, und den neuen drüberbügeln. Der rote ROG Treiber ist unersetzlich, da man in dem Sonic nichtmal vernünftig zwischen lautsprecher und KH wechseln kann. Bzw, man kann überhaupt nicht auf Lautsprecher wechseln.. Daher ist die neue Oberfläche als Zusatz super, als alleinige Oberfläche absoluter Abfall.)


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Man muss den alten Treiber nicht deinstallieren
> 
> Und ersetzt wird auch nichts. Mein ROG treiber ist nachwievor da. Und das gut so, denn bei dem Sonic fehlen Tonnenweise funktionen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann alles im Sonic Studio einstellen auch zwischen Lautsprechern hin und her wechseln. Der Treiber ist sogar größer als die bisherigen. Man sollte unbedingt den alten Treiber deinstallieren. Im Gerätemanager steht auch kein Windows HD Audiogerät (keine Treiber für SoKa) Sondern die Asus Xonar Phoebus.  Deswegen ist es kein ZUSATZ sondern eine neue UI womit Asus selbst wirbt.

Treiberfad: C/Programme/ASUSTeKcomputer.Inc/asusphoebus/Stockdriver sowie das neue UI.  Hat alles seine Richtigkeit und ist kein Zusatz


----------



## miggu25 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Habe mir auch schon überlegt die zu kaufen für mein Custom One Pro, jedoch habe ich auch gelesen wegen den Störgeräuschen im Ts etc deshalb wurde keine gekauft. 
Wurde dies schon verbessert oder hilft der Treiber was?


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



miggu25 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon überlegt die zu kaufen für mein Custom One Pro, jedoch habe ich auch gelesen wegen den Störgeräuschen im Ts etc deshalb wurde keine gekauft.
> Wurde dies schon verbessert oder hilft der Treiber was?



Also ich habe noch nie Störgeräusche gehabt, mit keinem Treiber. Bei mir sitzt die Phoebus zwischen Netzteil und Grafikkarte, also wie bei jedem auch, schätze ich mal.

Am besten du testest die Phoebus selbst. Ein Treiber kann keine Elektroagnetische Abschirmung verbessern/geben.


----------



## miggu25 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nie Störgeräusche gehabt, mit keinem Treiber. Bei mir sitzt die Phoebus zwischen Netzteil und Grafikkarte, also wie bei jedem auch, schätze ich mal.
> 
> Am besten du testest die Phoebus selbst. Ein Treiber kann keine Elektroagnetische Abschirmung verbessern/geben.




Hmm evt leg ich mir wirklich mal eine zu und teste diese. 
Ich habe halt mal bisschen gegooglet und da haben diverse Leute eben genau diese Probleme mit der Karte weshalb ich mir dann auch eine Asus Xonar U7 gekauft habe. 
Ein umstieg würde sich wohl lohnen da die Phoebus doch noch ein bisschen besser ist.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Hoffe du hast 130-150€ + Kopfhörer, sonst würde sich die Phoebus nicht wirklich lohnen 

Edit: Bei mir steht im Sonic treiber oben nur Kopfhörer und Digital Audio. Von Lautsprechern keine spur: http://puu.sh/fbDrz/bd5d3f676a.png


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Hoffe du hast 130-150€ + Kopfhörer, sonst würde sich die Phoebus nicht wirklich lohnen
> 
> Edit: Bei mir steht im Sonic treiber oben nur Kopfhörer und Digital Audio. Von Lautsprechern keine spur: http://puu.sh/fbDrz/bd5d3f676a.png



Sicher das du auch in FRONT drinne bist und nicht in AUX IN? Bei mir wird all das angezeigt was ich auch angesteckt habe. Es funktioniert alles problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Natürlich, das ist seit 1,5 jahren im richtigen Slot eingesteckt. Im ROG treiber ging es ja auch immer richtig ^^
Vll doch mal deinstallieren und wieder frisch, und damit mal probieren.


----------



## miggu25 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Habe die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro sollte reichen oder ?
Für eine Phoebus?


----------



## Darkseth (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

joa das ist okay 
War nur, falls du z.B. nur nen Superlux hättest.


Edit: So, mal alles von asus komplett gelöscht auch ausm gerätemanager.. bisschen hin und her, dann hats doch geklappt, der neue treiber ist drauf. Und diesmal wird auch Lautsprecher angezeigt.

Mikro musste ich neu konfigurieren... Und ne Verstärkung gibts auch nicht (das muss ich nun über windows sounds machen).
kommt mir vll nur so vor, aber iwie ist es jetzt auch ohne jegliche verstärkung mehr als laut genug, schon auf 40-50% lautstärke


----------



## miTu (9. April 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Moin, habe den neuen Soundtreiber auch drauf. 
Leider habe ich, gefühlt, seitdem Treiber Störungen in Form von Rauschen bzw. Hubschrauber. 
Bei Teamspeak sieht man es gut, das wenn ich nicht spreche der Pegel sich im unten Bereich bewegt. 
Habe es auch bzw. bei Titanfall, das beim Laden der Karte Geräusche beim Freund entstehen. 
Habe als KH DT 990 plus Zalman Mic. 
Eventuell liegt es an der R290x, diese ist aktuell das neueste Teil im PC. 
Vielleicht versuche ich es auch mit dem Vorschlag hier im Forum, Alufolie angeklebt zwischen Grafikkarte und Soundkarte. 
Soweit sieht die neue Software aufgeräumt aus. 
Beim hochstellen auf 250 Ohm wird das Rauschen ziemlich laut. 
Sonst nutze ich den Equalizer und Co nicht. Maches ist ja nur eine Verschlimmbesserung. 

Was der Treiber aber im Detail verbessert weiß keiner oder??


----------



## econaut (13. April 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem neuen Treiber / Sonic Studio?

Wenn ich Chrome starte, habe ich ein kurzes Störgeräusch im Sound, wenn Foobar schon vorher Mucke abspielte.

Habe jetzt wieder den alten laufen, mit dem seit Monaten alles ohne Probleme läuft. Ich würde aber gerne wissen, ob das Problem bei euch reproduzierbar ist?

Also in meinem Fall:

1. Foobar spielt Musik 

2. Chrome starten

-> ergibt einmaliges Knacken im Sound, welches mit dem "alten" Treiber nicht auftritt


----------



## econaut (13. April 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



miTu schrieb:


> Moin, habe den neuen Soundtreiber auch drauf.
> Leider habe ich, gefühlt, seitdem Treiber Störungen in Form von Rauschen bzw. Hubschrauber.
> Bei Teamspeak sieht man es gut, das wenn ich nicht spreche der Pegel sich im unten Bereich bewegt.
> Habe es auch bzw. bei Titanfall, das beim Laden der Karte Geräusche beim Freund entstehen.
> ...



Einfachster Test: die 290 raus und mal nur mit Intel Grafik testen.

Bei mir hat damals nur der Austausch der Phoebus Abhilfe geschaffen. Es lag also weder am Netzteil, noch an der gtx 780. Plastikfolie an der Slotblende und so was hatte ich zwischendurch auch probiert. Das mit dem Alu macht m.E. keinen Sinn - die Phoebus ist doch schon abgeschirmt.


----------



## miTu (14. April 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Ich hatte jetzt gar nichts ausgebaut oder umgesteckt. 
Intel Grafik hat mein i920 leider nicht.  😉
Hatte mit das Modmic gekauft. Jetzt gibt es keine Probleme mehr. 
Nur komisch, mit den alten Treibern ging auch das Zalman Mic.


----------



## Chakotey (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Habe jetzt auch seit zwei Tagen die neuen Treiber und sehr große Probleme.
Mein Teufel 5.1 System läuft nur noch auf Stereo d.h. kein Bass.
Egal ob ich "flexibler Bass" einstelle oder sonst was teste...
Hab alles schon durchprobiert...
Habe aber auch noch die alte sowie die neu UI komischerweise.
Nach dem ersten Neustart waren die Anschlüsse der Soundkarte vertauscht...vorne war hinten und umgekehrt 
Habe dann Hardwareseitig die Stecker getauscht und einen Neustart gemacht, dann waren sie wieder vertauscht d.h. wie ursprünglich VOR dem umstecken 

Werde nacher mal alles deinstallieren und nochmal neu testen.


----------



## emsiq (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Ich habe seit gestern ebenfalls den neuen Treiber heruntergeladen. Seit dem habe ich Probleme mit der Sound Wiedergabe in Games. Sobald ich mein Game minimiere knackt es kurz im Headset und wenn ich dann wieder das Spiel maximiere habe ich keinen Sound mehr. Muss dann quasi jedesmal das Game neustarten um Ingame wieder einen Sound zu haben. 

Habe dann den neuen Treiber deinstalliert und wieder alles auf den älteren stand zurückgesetzt, jetzt geht wieder alles reibungslos.


----------



## Chakotey (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

*[Problembeschreibung]
*
Vor zwei Tagen habe ich meine Soundkarte auf den aktuellen Treiber aktualisiert von
ihrer Homepage.
Version 7.0.1.35
Beschreibung Phoebus / Phoebus Solo driver for Win7
1. Launch Sonic Studio
2. UI ver.1.0.8

Seit dieser Zeit lässt die Soundkarte keine Signale mehr an mein 5.1 System an den
Subwoofer zu.
Es handelt sich um ein Teufel Concept E Magnum.
Die bisherige Lösung mit der Einstellung "Flexibler Bass II" funktioniert ebenfalls nicht
mehr.
Angesteuert werden alle Boxen (Im Test in den Lautsprechereinstellungen auch
hörbar)
lediglich bei Musik hören funktionieren nur noch zwei Frontlautsprecher.

Ich hoffe sie können mir bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen!

Viele Grüße



*ANTWORT!

*Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.

In dem neuen Treiber fehlen leider einige Funktionen. Bitte deinstallieren Sie den neuen Treiber und installieren den vorhergehenden Treiber erneut.
An einer Lösung des Problems wird bereits gearbeitet.


Ich hoffe, die Antwort war für Sie hilfreich.
Sind allerdings noch Fragen offen, freue ich mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung.

Sie erhalten in den kommenden Tagen per E-Mail einen LINK zu einer finalen Zufriedenheitsumfrage.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Sie an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen und meinen Support positiv bewerten.

Bitte fügen Sie einer Antwort immer den gesamten Schriftverkehr bei!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany
i.A. Torsten Heitmann

ASUS Computer GmbH
Harkortstrasse. 21-23
D-40880 Ratingen
Germany


----------



## Beskarion (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Gibts denn schon Informationen über nen Windows 10 Treiber?


----------



## Venom89 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Der letzte Treiber funktioniert wunderbar unter Win 10


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Ich finde das Gebaren ziemlich armselig, man bezahlt für teuer Geld die Hardware und die Treiber fallen unter ist nicht. Die Entscheidung  für Win 10 gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern. Bin ja auf der Suche nach einer neuen Karte aber ohne Support können die das Zeugs gleich behalten


----------



## HisN (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Hier auch keine Probleme unter Win10


----------



## Beskarion (1. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Ich hatte noch den "alten" Treiber vor dem Sonic Studio drauf weil ich nur mit dem Dolby Theatre keine Probleme mit SPDIF
Deshalb meine Frage


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Spätestens im August (Mitte/Ende) wird es Treiber geben. Wir sollten uns doch noch gedulden


----------



## Darkseth (1. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Bei mir auch keine probleme. Hab den Windows 7 64 bit treiber bei mir drauf, win 10 update gemcht,alles geht (aktuelle version mit sonic studio pro treiber. Der hat ja auch das Dolbi Home theater V4 interface dabei, wobei ich kei spdif nutze)


----------



## FinnSterFH (2. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



HisN schrieb:


> Hier auch keine Probleme unter Win10


Funktioniert das Dolby Home Theater bei dir auch? Ich habe nämlich im ROG Forum gelesen, dass das unter Win10 überhaupt nicht laufen soll.

Mir hat der Support geantwortet, dass sie erst einen neuen Treiber bzw. Fixes fürs Setup und das DHT herausgeben, sobald sie einen neuen Chipsatztreiber von C-Media erhalten und ein Termin für ebenjenen Treiber ist Asus wohl selbst nicht bekannt.


----------



## HisN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



FinnSterFH schrieb:


> Funktioniert das Dolby Home Theater bei dir auch? I



Tatsächlich. Geht auch bei mir nicht.
Man merkt dann doch wohl erst das etwas nicht funktioniert, wenn man es auch benutzen würde.

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich weiß nicht mal wozu das gut sein soll 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FinnSterFH (3. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Ich finde die Surroundsimulation vom Dolby-Treiber in Spielen besser und auch sonst gibt es da einige nette Spielereien, die der Asus-Treiber nicht bietet. Wäre schon Mist, wenn das gar nicht läuft :/


----------



## Darkseth (3. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Tatsache, home Theate rist bei mir komplett weg.
Wenn ich aufs Plugin im Treiber klicke (sonic studio pro version), schaltet es sich ein, und das hört man. Aber das icon ist weg, und per Suche lässt es sich auch nicht finden. (naja atm egal, nutz es eh nie)


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*

Also, ich kann euch versichern, dass der Windows 8.1- Treiber zu 99% mit Windows 10 kompatibel ist. Ja, auch der Dolby Home Theater v4 funktioniert problemlos! 
Soundkarten | ROG Xonar Phoebus | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## isnicable (6. August 2015)

Hey, wie sieht es bei euch mit Latenz Problemen beim abhören aus?  Hab das bei mir nicht in den Griff bekommen. Wenn ich mein Headset so benutzte hab ich keinerlei Latenz (bzw. sie ist so gering das es nicht aufällt)


----------



## Minai (7. August 2015)

Mit dem neuen Treiber für die Phoebus Xonar (auf Windows 10Pro) habe ich auch bei einigen Spielen am start ein knacken in meinen Kopfhörern. Außerdem lässt sich zwar 5.1 ansteuern, aber der Subwoofer wird scheinbar komplett ignoriert.  

Zurück auf den vorherigen Treiber kann ich nicht. Laut Treiberinstallationsfile meldet es mir, dass meine Platform (aka Windows 10) durch den alten 8.1 64bit treiber nicht unterstützt wird. 
Find ich echt schade, denn das alte war mir echt lieber und da hatte ich kein knacken oder andere probleme.


----------



## FinnSterFH (7. August 2015)

*AW: Asus Xonar Phoebus/ Neue Treiber sind da!*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Also, ich kann euch versichern, dass der Windows 8.1- Treiber zu 99% mit Windows 10 kompatibel ist. Ja, auch der Dolby Home Theater v4 funktioniert problemlos!
> Soundkarten | ROG Xonar Phoebus | ASUS Deutschland


Und was hast du dann anders gemacht als @HisN oder die im ROG-Forum, dass das DHT bei dir läuft und sonst anscheinend nirgendwo? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er auch den Win8.1 Treiber drauf hat.


----------



## Minai (7. August 2015)

Auf meinem PC funktioniert dieses DHT ebenfalls, auch wenn ich es nicht verwende.


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Hat er.


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. August 2015)

Also bei mir funktioniert der im vollem Umfang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (8. August 2015)

Nach einem clean Install geht das Home Theater jetzt auch bei mir.


----------



## FinnSterFH (8. August 2015)

Treiber-Clean-Install oder System-Clean-Install?
Super, dann spricht für mich nichts mehr dagegen, auf Win10 abzugraden oder ist euch sonst noch was unnormales mit der Phoebus und Win10 aufgefallen?


----------



## HisN (9. August 2015)

System Clean.


----------



## FinnSterFH (9. August 2015)

Verdammt, wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen!


----------



## SwissBullet (9. August 2015)

Ist Witzig erst jetzt wo ich das gelesen habe,ist mir aufgefallen das ich seit dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 das Home Theater nicht mehr gesehen habe.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich ihn nicht oft verwendet,obwohl er den Sound in Spielen etwas Krisper macht.
Hatte allerdings eh vor Win neu zu installieren.


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. August 2015)

Hier ein kleines Update zu den bevorstehenden Windows 10 Treiber der Asus Phoebus Soundkarte:

Sehr geehrter Asus-Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage an unseren Kundendienst.

Zur Zeit wird noch an der Fertigstellung der WIN 10 Treiber gearbeitet.
Die Windows 10 Treiber werden für die Soundkarten
in den nächsten Wochen bereit gestellt.Bitte schauen Sie dazu auf unserer Seite nach.

http://www.asus.com/Sound/ROG_Xonar_...Desk_Download/

Wir bitten Sie um etwas Geduld.

Die Antwort erhielt ich am Montag (17.8.15)


----------



## Basti18 (18. August 2015)

in denn nächsten wochen? na toll. die hatten doch eigentlich genug zeit da was zu basteln oder nicht?^^

des Dolby home Theater funktioniert nicht mehr unter win 10? oder wie is das. Bin nämlich auch grad von win 7 auf win 10 umgestiegen.


----------



## SwissBullet (19. August 2015)

Ist mir eigentlich auch schleierhaft,ist ja schließlich nicht erst seit dem 29.7 bekannt das Windows 10 kommt.
Bei mir lief der letzte Win 8.1 Phoebus Treiber im ersten Moment auch problemlos nach dem Windows 10 Upgrade.
Allerdings war der Dolby Home Theater V4 verschwunden bzw funktionierte nicht mehr.
Nachdem ich vor ca einer Woche einen Clean Install per USB Stick gemacht hatte wurden alle Module vom Phoebus Treiber installiert und funktions fähig,allerdings läuft es nur mit 44.1Hz und 16bit fehlerfrei,denn sobald ich zb auf 48Hz umstelle kommt es zu Tonfehlern.
Habe im Rog Forum noch gelesen das man den 2013 Win 8.1 Treiber Installieren kann,nachdem man in der enthaltenen Datei  CmSetx.Dll SupportOS=Win81 durch
CmSetx.Dll SupportOS=Win 
DONOTECARE ersetzt.


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. August 2015)

Ok, ich löse mal den Schleier für dich   Asus kann nichts dafür, das es so lange dauert. Der High End Soundchip (CMI8888DHT) der auf der Phoebus verbaut ist kommt von C- Media, ein völlig unabhängiges Unternehmen. Asus muss also auf C- Media warten bis die einen Treiber für den Chip liefern können. Diese Treiber werden nach nach Asus gegeben um dort weiter ausgebaut/getestet usw. Creative entwickelt seine Soundchips selber, deswegen gibt es schon einige Soundtreiber für Creativekarten.
Die nächste Soundkarten- Generation von Asus hat wieder einen anderen Partner für Soundchips, es wird also mit der nächsten Generation nicht sehr viel anders laufen. 
Asus ist nicht immer der böse, außer deren Hardware- Preise, die sind mehr als böse!

Der Windows 8.1 Treiber sollte unter Windows 10 fast Problemlos funktionieren. Ich hatte teilweise das Problem, dass der Ton knackte, völlig unabhängig von den Bitrateneinstellungen. Jetzt knackt nichts mehr, war wohl ein Windows Update.

EDIT: Test

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/spinnin-deep/sam-feldt-show-me-love-edxs-indian-summer-remix-available-june-1[/SOUNDCLOUD]


----------



## Basti18 (19. August 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mit dem alten Soundtreiber Probleme das der nich mehr zwischen Headset und Boxen switcht, erst nach nem neustart wechselt der auf das Gerät wo ich will das der Sound raus kommt. Welchen neuen Treiber sollte ich denn nehmen für Win 10? besser den von Win 7 oder Win 8 oder Win 8.1?.


----------



## SwissBullet (20. August 2015)

Ich habe nachdem ich Windows 10 frisch Installiert hatte direkt den letzten 8.1er genommen.
Funktioniert alles bis auf die nicht fehlerfreie Samplrate und Bit umschaltung.
Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt auch noch kein Headset angeschlossen.
Denke wird bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern bis C-Media (danke für das  "Schleierlösen" Kerkilabro🐴) den Treiber an Asus liefert und Asus dann an uns liefert Hi Hi^^
Wenn ich denke was ich für Probleme mit der Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty am Anfang hatte,als Vista erschien,ist das jetzt gerade noch heilig.


----------



## Emani (21. August 2015)

Also ich hatte damals störgeräusche und die Treiber fand ich fürn Arsch. Deshalb habe ich die umgetauscht und habe mir die Creative ZxR gekauft. Super zufrieden damit und keine Probleme und Treiber echt top...


----------



## SwissBullet (22. August 2015)

Die Creative ZxR ist natürlich auch eine feine SoKa.


----------



## Kerkilabro (18. September 2015)

Es tut sich was bei Asus! Die Phoebus hat wenigstens einen Beta- Treiber bekommen: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download ROG Xonar Phoebus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwissBullet (19. September 2015)

Habe ich heute auch gesehen auf der Asus Seite.
Runterladen,Installiert und läuft.
Vor lauter Freude darüber habe ich ganz vergessen zu testen ob die Abtastrate und Bittiefe Umstellung wieder funktioniert,zumindest bei mir war es fehlerhaft nach der Windows 10 Umstellung.
Interessent finde ich das der ursprüngliche Asus Interface wieder da ist,nebst Sonic Studio und Home Theater V4.


----------



## hybrid79 (21. September 2015)

und klappt es mit der Abtastrate und Bittiefe wieder?

Also sind die aktuellen Treiber inkl. der Software für Win10, sprich Equalizer, etc?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (21. September 2015)

Alternative: UNi Xonar Drivers official page - MaxedTech


----------



## hybrid79 (21. September 2015)

Sind in dem Alternativ Treiber auch die Softwareoberflächen drin? Equalizer, Sonic Studio etc?


----------



## SwissBullet (22. September 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> und klappt es mit der Abtastrate und Bittiefe wieder?
> 
> Also sind die aktuellen Treiber inkl. der Software für Win10, sprich Equalizer, etc?


Sorry wollte eigentlich schon am nächsten Tag Rückmeldung geben,habe aber auch dies schon wieder vergessen[emoji85] .
Ja klappt wieder,auch sonst konnte ich bis jetzt nix negatives mit meiner Sound Konstellation feststellen.

🎶🎵Es sind alle UI's drinnen,der🎵🎶 Ursprüngliche von Asus,dann der Home Theater V4 und der Sonic Studio.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Sind in dem Alternativ Treiber auch die Softwareoberflächen drin? Equalizer, Sonic Studio etc?



Habe selber die D2X und vermisse nix


----------



## hybrid79 (22. September 2015)

Vielen Dank euch


----------



## hybrid79 (25. September 2015)

Der Uni Treiber ist übrigens nicht für die Phoebus, worum es hier geht.


----------



## miTu (21. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, habe von win 8.1 64bit auf Win 10 64bit geupdatet. Meine Asus Phoebus Solo knackst in bestimmten Abständen bei Videos. Klingt wie die "Sicherung". Auf der Asus Seite gibt es ja neue Treiber. Welchen Treiber nimmt man jetzt? Ich will mein System noch mal clean aufsetzen.

Treiber: 
         Beta Version 4.28                            oder  Beta Version 1.1.3                           oder Version 10.0.1.40


----------

